# Someone who knows how to mod/write drivers for OSX needed!



## Fitseries3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi guys, i need someone to help me get ethernet working on my SR2 in OSX.

there is a driver that is very close but my board has a revised version of the same chip, different model. 

is there anyone here that can help me get the driver working? or write me a new one?

its a marvell lan chip.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2010)

none of these work?

http://www.kexts.com/search.html?q=marvell&b=


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 20, 2010)

nope. 

i need marvell yukon 88E8057

the one that could be modded is the 88E8056

it shows the device present but always says cable unplugged.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope.
> 
> i need marvell yukon 88E8057
> 
> ...



hrm, looks like the mod should not be too hard. i may have time to take a look at it later today if somebody does not help you with it by then.

edit: do you have to edit kext files in OSX ??


----------

